# FreeBSD on Toshiba



## VampirD (Feb 7, 2013)

Any advice to run FreeBSD on a Toshiba Satellite C645-SP4201L? I would like to use KDE4 on it.


----------



## HarryE (Feb 7, 2013)

Try PC-BSD.


----------



## fonz (Feb 7, 2013)

VampirD said:
			
		

> Any advice to run FreeBSD on a Toshiba Satellite C645-SP4201L?


I suggest you obtain the specs of that laptop and see (or ask here) whether the hardware is supported. Toshiba Satellites are generally good quality laptops (albeit a bit too large for my taste), but if the components are too new it's possible there are no (good) drivers for them yet.



			
				VampirD said:
			
		

> I would like to use KDE4 on it.


KDE4 appears to be in the ports tree so it should be available, but do keep the following in mind:
If it's an older laptop KDE4 might be too heavy for it.
Packages for 9.1-RELEASE are still being built, so the ones you need may or may not be available already.
FreeBSD doesn't come with KDE (or even X, for that matter) preinstalled/-configured, you'll have to install and configure it manually. PC-BSD does and is basically just FreeBSD underneath. It comes with KDE, but I don't know which version.


----------



## gentoobob (Feb 7, 2013)

HarryE said:
			
		

> Try PC-BSD.



I agree with Harry.  Try PC-BSD.  Before you start the install process, you can view what was detected on your system before you choose to install it.  That way, you can go search for that hardware and see if there are drivers.


----------



## VampirD (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks ^_^. I'll try it


----------



## VampirD (Feb 8, 2013)

*C*an I install FreeBSD onto an external USB drive?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 8, 2013)

VampirD said:
			
		

> can I install FreeBSD into an external usb drive?



Yes.


----------



## VampirD (Feb 8, 2013)

*E*xcellent, now I have to search how to do it, and try.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 8, 2013)

Back up existing drives.  Connect the external drive, boot a FreeBSD install disk or USB memory stick, choose the external drive, and install.

The easiest way to boot from that drive afterwards is with the BIOS boot menu.


----------



## VampirD (Feb 8, 2013)

*T*hanks, I'm installing now, and for the first test I'll use the precompiled packages. I'll update the post later.


----------



## paulfrottawa (Feb 13, 2013)

Just saw this thread. So how did it go? 

I have two with no drivers for the wireless device.
-----------------------------------------------------------


```
none1@pci0:3:0:0:	class=0x028000 card=0x815110ec chip=0x817210ec rev=0x10 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
    device     = 'RTL8191SEvB Wireless LAN Controller'
    class      = network
```


----------



## VampirD (Feb 14, 2013)

*W*ell, it has a driver for my wireless card, and kde4 works fine, but I still can't correctly configure the Intel video driver, and I accidentally remove the USB cable (the port is on the right side) and now I can't boot.


----------



## paulfrottawa (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh Plug back in any monitors you want.
Do this if you haven't yet. from "single user mode"  and mount -a the file system. Then

```
Xorg -configure
cp /root/xorg.conf.net /etc/X11/xorg.conf
reboot
```
Want to use two monitors.

```
cd /usr/ports/x11/xrandr && make install clean
xrandr
```
Look for virticle hight simularities.

```
$ xrandr
Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1680 x 1050, maximum 1680 x 1680
VGA1 disconnected
DVI0 connected 1680x1050+0+0 434mm x 270mm
   1680x1050      59.9*+
   1280x1024      75.0     59.9
   1152x864       74.8
   1024x768       75.1     60.0
   800x600        75.0     60.3
   640x480        75.0     60.0
   720x400        70.1
VGA2 disconnected
DVI1 connected 1680x1050+0+0 434mm x 270mm
   1680x1050      59.9*+
   1280x1024      75.0     59.9
   1152x864       74.8
   1024x768       75.1     60.0
   800x600        75.0     60.3
   640x480        75.0     60.0
   720x400        70.1
```


```
DVI0=1024x768  
DVI1=1024x768
```
add up 1024+1024=2048
and then add Virtual 2048 768 to xorg.conf
at the bottom like this

```
SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     24
                Virtual   2048 768
        EndSubSection
```

Then reboot and configure through the system menu/monitors for gnome and it works with KDE too.


----------

